# 1" Pex blow out



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What do you think happen here ...

I just cut this out.... Tomorrow replace the whole line ...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I would say it exceeded its maximum design limitations :laughing:

Good stuff PEX :blink:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Exposed to temps in excess of 180F?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

got up against something hot.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

To close to the fire?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> What do you think happen here ...
> 
> I just cut this out.... Tomorrow replace the whole line ...


The pipe has a hole in it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> The pipe has a hole in it.


Thanks for pointing that out ...for the life of me I couldn't figure out where all the water was coming from


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The power of steam is what caused this ...

The building maintenance guy turned the water supply off to the boiler and the boilers high limit failed ... He told me he had steam coming out of the relief valve ...

A couple of days later the pipe let go..

I guess it over heated and the pex ballooned and by the next day finally burst....


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Maintenance guy=make work guy!:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> Maintenance guy=make work guy!:laughing:


We have been at this one hotel now going on 3 weeks ...

It seems it's one thing after the other... 

By the way I just remember on next Tuesday we are also installing a new makeup air system for the same place ... I guess we will be there for a month


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I would just replace the crimp ring and come back later to repair it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I would just replace the crimp ring and come back later to repair it.


Actually ... I had to do a very temp repair just to get the water back on ... They had a hall rented for s wedding ... 

That pex is swollen and is now larger than it's normal size ... Pipe is to big for fittings ,,

So tomorrow ripe it all out and running copper as the entire pipe is now useless..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Actually ... I had to do a very temp repair just to get the water back on ... They had a hall rented for s wedding ...
> 
> That pex is swollen and is now larger than it's normal size ... Pipe is to big for fittings ,,
> 
> So tomorrow ripe it all out and running copper as the entire pipe is now useless..


 








Define 'very temporary repair'......sharkbite?.......:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He is shark bite certified lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Funny you mention that but I wish ... The pex swelled up ... Even a sharkbite would not go over the pipe...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am glad you got the place up and running, and really happy that you are going to do a proper repair.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I am glad you got the place up and running, and really happy that you are going to do a proper repair.


I might even have a hard time sleeping tonight ... First thing in the morning running copper ...

They didn't have time for me to have them shut down ... They need the hot water for the two commercial dishwashers ..


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Make sure the shut off valve is in front of the union.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Thanks for pointing that out ...for the life of me I couldn't figure out where all the water was coming from


 
Time for some glasses there :wheelchair:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Pics to come soon ...

I decided to rip it all out they had 3 lines of 60 ft each ...

I guess I be working late ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This was my quick temp fix ... Glad to see it go


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> This was my quick temp fix ... Glad to see it go


You used 3 clamps per side and it's still only temporary? Seems like that would hold forever, unless it gets a bubble in it. :whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Finally on my way home ... 180 ft of 1" copper in drop ceiling then through walls .. Around some corners then finally in the boiler room... Even enough time to test everything ,..

The aquastat and limit is screwed ...and it making steam ...

Looks like I got to go back tomorrow and change those...

This is really cutting into my Friday night


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Finally on my way home ... 180 ft of 1" copper in drop ceiling then through walls .. Around some corners then finally in the boiler room... Even enough time to test everything ,..
> 
> The aquastat and limit is screwed ...and it making steam ...
> 
> ...


You're behind. I've been drinking since 4.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You're behind. I've been drinking since 4.


I am on my second crown and pepsi ..trying to kill the pain ...

My guys are done at 3:00 on Fridays ... I think I got to hire some nights and weekend guys ...

Got two calls for the morning and company coming over for dinner at 2:30 tomorrow ...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice to see old timers do stuff like that


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Nice to see old timers do stuff like that


A couple of more years and that it ..

I would say one but I know it's not going to happen .. Got to many projects on the go...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumbers never quit or retire. I like talking to guys that have been around their knowledge is so valuable and I wish I had it. 
The thing I love about plumbers is our ability to think and find ways to get something going even if it is temporary or perminate we have to know a lot about not just what we do but everything around it. 
I say well done. Got them going and you home


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I am on my second crown and pepsi ..trying to kill the pain ...
> 
> My guys are done at 3:00 on Fridays ... I think I got to hire some nights and weekend guys ...
> 
> Got two calls for the morning and company coming over for dinner at 2:30 tomorrow ...


Like I said, way behind.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Like I said, way behind.


That's not fair .. I am on number 3 ... I guess I should have started drinking on the job


----------

